# Driftwood Issue - cleaning the pot



## DrWid (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a strange issue I need help with - I dutifully boiled a piece of new driftwood when i got it, but now I have residue from the wood stuck to the pot I used - I guess it is similar to sap - the driftwood came out great but now my pot is maybe ruined ! Any suggestions on how to clean the pot - it is an aluminum pot.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi DrWid,

A Brillo pad works really well of a fine grade of steel wool.


----------



## DrWid (Sep 16, 2009)

Roy:

Thanks for the ideas - a Brillo pad is not touching it ! The residue got really hard ! I will be trying running the pot by itself in the dishwasher on the pots and pans setting. We will see how that works. 

DrWid


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

maybe boil it again and scrub it while hot? just be careful of the heat!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea I ruined an aluminum pot like this too (don't use aluminum pots for boiling wood!). Basically you just have to get some steel wool and really really scrub it until your arm hurts, and then scrub it some more. It eventually comes off. You could also buff it out if you have a drill and a buffing wheel.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Look at this link. It says how to remove it from anything...

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf22474082.tip.html


----------



## DrWid (Sep 16, 2009)

OK Everyone - the pot is clean ! After the dishwasher pot/pan cycle proved unsuccessful, I boiled water in it for half and hour and then tied a brillo pad to a wooden utensil and brushed away half of it that way. The rest came off with brute strength and a second brillo pad. I have learned my lesson on cooking wood on the stove! (don't plan on doing it again soon). Thanks everyone for the tips !! Talk to you soon. Zapins - thanks for the plants - arrived on Monday


----------



## JPKeenan (Aug 28, 2009)

also maybe freezing to make it hard, could chip the big stuff off.


----------

